# 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round Game 2: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*[0-1]*


*TOYOTA CENTER
Saturday, 4/21
9:30 PM ET
TNT*​


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

We've taking the 1st punch, now it's time to fight back like a champion would


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

So um yeah, we need to win this or else we are going to be swept. Simple as that


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh yeah, and Rick, this IS NOT the time to test rotations and try to figure out what match ups work best. Thats why you watch tape. This isn't the regular season... 

Same to you Rockets, you do know this is the playoffs now right?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*LETS GO ROCKETS! Revenge :angel:


A must win game.*


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

If we lose this game, it could be it. Let's try to win at least one game.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

As I said, didn't watch game 1 but if the team plays as bad as it did in game 2 Houston gets swept.

TMac needs to come with alot more than he had. AK47 and him washed so it was on the rest of the team.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*must Win This Game!!!!!*


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Please T-mac lead the team like a leader should. *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTfBjeIur1c&eurl=http://bbs.clutchfans.net/showthread.php?t=147090


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

+14 Hours to go. I am worried. Not going to lie.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Rockets will go down 0 and 2 only to come back and win 4 in a row!

Just thought I would get this out there so I look like a genius when it happens. Seriously, a lose tonight and we are done. Come one Houston!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I don't want to see that shoulder pad on Tmac


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Anyone got a link to watch the game online?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> Anyone got a link to watch the game online?


sop://broker1.sopcast.com:3912/22260

Sopcast link.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

holla lets go


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tmac drove...wtf


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tmac's shot looks so flat


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Boozer cant guard Scola. Scola is blowing by him, and making him work already...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

****in Deron


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Scola is exposing Boozer...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

2 on Boozer.;


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

man, both teams are getting away with murder out there


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn when Boozer is off we need to take advantage of the situation. Points just dont come easy to the Rockets apparently.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Utah is just flat out better than us.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Getting outplayed by their bench


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The team in general just looks plain nervous.
Plus there are scars from the previous series.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tmac is doing it all. On both ends of the floor.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TMAC has been amazing.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

bs call on brooks.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tmac is working this game like its his last, but we need the role players to do their job. Otherwise it's a lost cause...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The rebounding has still been excrutiating...........

Jazz are just getting more oppotunities.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TMAC is starting to really inspire the Rockets players.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

That final three hurt. Whihc commentator called it???


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Just joining in for the second half. Looks like it ain't TMac's fault so far. Damn it!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

no its everyone else's fault


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

BJax two 3's in a row!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tmac is a one man wrecking crew


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

TMac is going to have a triple/double before the 4th quarter.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Here comes the Utah run. Is Ronnie Brewer really as good as he is playing?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

God we need this game


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks Mr. Price


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Ronnie Price aka Mario Elie. What a beotch! Damn it!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ouch...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Not to be mean but extremely happpy to see Deron Williams hurt his backside again!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

AB needs to shoot it with confidence.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Finally A Freak'in Lead!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This game has had me the most nervous all year

I am sitting here with cans of beer drinking like crazy.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

AB needs to be sure when he puts the knee in Deron's back that he nails his tailbone hard every time.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

This could be the end...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I can smell defeat..unless Tmac pulls one of his "amazing" scoring streaks again.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> This could be the end...


I'll be pessimistic with you! Damn It! Here comes Utah again.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Looks like our season is going down...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Aside from the offense not being very good again this is the best game we have played and if we can't win then it is over.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Free throws are critical. Just in the past few trips to the line we are 3 of 8.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Can't watch the rest. It is to painful to see this team just fall short.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

jackson is killing us


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac ran out of gas


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

it looked to me like okur hit scola in the back of the head


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

series over


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

How come we can't make ****** free throws!!!!!?!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Yep...and that was our season right there.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

They let the game be a brutal war and they call that kind of flop **** at that critical of a moment

Amazing...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone think the Bonzi trade was a good idea still????????????

Landry just isnt producing like he was earlier.
Its very excruciating. That knee injury hurt alot, maybe not like Yao's injury but it has put us behind the 8 ball.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

there's still hope if rafer could come back at least 80 percent the next game!

t-mac showed heart today, but then the 4th quarter fatigue hit. hopefully rafer will help, somehow


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

It looks like tracy will never get passed the first round.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)




----------



## ray_allen_20 (Dec 26, 2007)

AK47 flopped. Absolutely horrible call, and it cost the Rockets the game.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I can't be mad, because with one guy in the middle we would easily be up 2-0


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

I so lost my voice. I was at this game. That call offensive foul on Scola, what happened? The crowd was into the 3 that Jackson made. I didn't see it! Was it really a flop like everyone says it was? 

I still have faith in them, I wouldn't be surprise if we get swept though. But lets go to UTAH and steal 2 ourselves! GO ROCKETS!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

This is pretty much what Kirilenko did, golden globe winner 

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a2FG1WAry08&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a2FG1WAry08&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

"Never underestimate the heart of a champion!" Oh yeah, that was 1992-1993. My bad. Who is going to start the offseason thread?

DAMN IT!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> This is pretty much what Kirilenko did, golden globe winner


That was just disgraceful. 

sigh.

I hate the jazz.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

So close. So close. The Jazz isn't the same team as last year. If we can somehow win the next two games, there is still hope for us. If we lose one of the two, we're done. McGrady did his best, but it wasn't enough. We still need the other players to contribute. 

Landry was our secret weapon and he is injured. Harris needs to fill in that void to fill in the void.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Man, I feel like the season is over for us...yet again without exiting the first round. 

What was the team doing in the 4th quarter. Geez.


----------

